# Sex With The Ex. Ever A Good Idea?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

In my case no..lol But was curious of others thoughts on the subject.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Absolutely not in my case, I'd rather have a one person party!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

&#128565; absolutely not


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sex is N EVER a good thing with the EX, UNLESS, you think of getting back together for more pain and the others gain.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I know of a situation where a childless couple got divorced and after having sex one last time, a pregnancy resulted. The child turned out to be very talented and much loved by the woman's family.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It helps remind you WHY they're an X.

Mon


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Why would you want to put yourself in a lose lose situation?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I wouldn't myself...but it does take place with others.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

True confessions time. My first DH was a great person. Funny, great company, ... His one and only flaw was he couldn't keep his zipper up. We actually remained good friends after the divorce because once he wasn't "mine" his philandering ceased to be my problem. So we often went out together afterwards, which, well, now and then... and I can't say I regretted either the divorce or the subsequent "lapses in judgement".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Why not just watch the old videos ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nother song comes to mind, 2 outa 3 aint bad


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> In my case no..lol But was curious of others thoughts on the subject.


 We got a saying in these parts that goes "You knew he/she was a snake when you stepped clear the first time. Don't be picking it up again if you don't want to be bit."


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Why not just watch the old videos ?


They have been sold all over the internet..nothing there to see..lol j/k


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess for some it is easier to revisit the known ex to experience that sweet connection rather than venture out into the, at times, scary unknown to try and make new ones.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would rather be set on fire.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Have to admit, yes I have. I wouldn't ever marry a man that didn't set my sheets on fire. When I found out about the meth use, my knee-jerk reaction was to say "it's that stuff or me". He said he couldn't stop, so down the road he went.

Doesn't mean that slow burn ever stopped.

Edited to add: the ones where it didn't end well, I'd rather send them to Hades


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

When a woman has sex with me she generally wants to become her significant others ex and be with me. So I guess sometimes sex can turn somebody into an ex. Lmao

That's all a joke now. Easy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

good way to get shot lol

I don't believe that I ever had sex that (set the sheets on fire). Id like to just once to experience the sensation. Has anybody else experienced the likes of that??


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I smoke after sex...does that count?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm Possible, Possible.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I smoke after sex...does that count?



Use more lube


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well yeah I did that, whole room smelled like burnt strawberries.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I smoke after sex...does that count?


I just steam a little! :hysterical:


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> good way to get shot lol
> 
> I don't believe that I ever had sex that (set the sheets on fire). Id like to just once to experience the sensation. Has anybody else experienced the likes of that??


I was once asleep and probably dreaming about sex and the house caught on fire. 

I've always immensely enjoyed sex. That's because I'm a grownup and don't confuse my emotions with each other. Love is a serious sort of thing. Sex is for fun. Same thing with the sex with the ex thread, I wouldn't have any issues at all with that. Matter of fact, one of my exes let me know anytime I wanted to, I could call her. I called her so often that she ended up moving back in.

Oh for the good old days when I was in my 20's, 30's, 40's, 50's and early 60's. I hated being a teenager because I was all screwed up in the head about sex being love, and vice versa. Somebody should have been more open and honest with me, I had to disentangle the whole sex and love myth by myself.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> I just steam a little! :hysterical:


Hmmm .. 
Smoke on the water.. Lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't believe that I ever had sex that (set the sheets on fire). Id like to just once to experience the sensation. Has anybody else experienced the likes of that??


Good Lord, Bill. At your age you should have learned how by now. I never understood how a man could not be a good lover unless he was either lazy or unwilling to learn. All it takes is caring and a little attention. It's not as if it's rocket science.

I'm with RideBarefoot. He had better be really good or no go.

Clem: Yes, you can disentangle sex from love but then it's just sex. Just scratching an itch. Without a strong, personal connection you might as well be using a mechanical device made for that purpose, and with which results are guaranteed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WHO says I wasn't a good lover? Other than me. lol. X bought me a book when I was first married. I didn't feel comfortable doing it those ways. It was embarrising to read and see stuff like that in the 60s. IF they had had putters then, and I could have got on U Tubes, and seen those ways being done, Ida likely been alright with it.
Last X bought me a book, but I had been doing it the same way for so long, I didn't feel comfortable doing it any other way. And when I say I didn't feel comfortable, the occasion wasn't rose to. lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes, some things just need to be talked about. What is the use of a book you are too embarrassed to read? Did you not think to ask **WHY** the book? **WHAT** was in there that she/they were trying to tell you?

If you want steamy bed sheets you have to be prepared to do more than not read a book.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Teach them how to read, buy them books and they still don't learn.. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got no excuses. OTHER, then the first book, I was in my teens, and the last, she was in her teens, and Very experienced, at quanity, if not quality, and I was in my mid 20s. Didn't want her to think a older man wouldn't know it all by then lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

So rather than think you didn't know it all, she learned that you didn't. <rolling eyes> Sometimes men are their own worst enemy


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> So rather than think you didn't know it all, she learned that you didn't. <rolling eyes> Sometimes men are their own worst enemy


"Some" Men Not all. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALOT of times most men are their own worst enima lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny, but I think that IF a mguy at work had told me about how to do it differently, that from his doing it differently, and told me what to expect to get from it, ida likely tried it, rather than having a woman tell me how to do it differently.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It seems to me when you're in the moment, really enjoying your partner , all kinds of sweet stuff will happen....not adhering to some formula like insert a in b and rotate c.....yikes!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

don't remember, and (all kinds of sweet stuff) don't sound like, (burning the sheets) to me

see where some young gal got booked cause of her screaming and hallerin during sex. Neighbors turned her in, cops arrested her. Don't know how her partner could stand it.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

He should have been given a medal.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Kinda funny, but I think that IF a mguy at work had told me about how to do it differently, that from his doing it differently, and told me what to expect to get from it, ida likely tried it, rather than having a woman tell me how to do it differently.


Yes because another man would know best what a woman likes rather than the woman you are with. Lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sheets a blaze, carpeting and some times even dining room table. Whew those were the days not whole lot got done other than setting fires and putting them out. OH to be young again.

 Al


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, I know. don't make sense. Could be tho that the guy was telling about what the new way did FOR HIM, not necessarily what it did for her, in which HE WOULD know more about the effects of doing things a different way, at least for him.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> don't remember, and (all kinds of sweet stuff) don't sound like, (burning the sheets) to me
> 
> see where some young gal got booked cause of her screaming and hallerin during sex. Neighbors turned her in, cops arrested her. Don't know how her partner could stand it.



I remember you saying you've never really been happy, only content. I can understand that now.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's like being a parent, it comes naturally. You have to try really hard to screw either up.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> don't remember, and (all kinds of sweet stuff) don't sound like, (burning the sheets) to me
> 
> see where some young gal got booked cause of her screaming and hallerin during sex. Neighbors turned her in, cops arrested her. Don't know how her partner could stand it.


A) it's the all kinds of sweet stuff that gets the ladies in the mood for the stuff that leads up to the sheet burning.:thumb:

B) she also shouted racial slurs at the neighbors. I suspect that is what got her arrested rather than her shout-outs to some Deity. I am betting there are now ladies wondering how to get his phone number...:grin:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> yeah, I know. don't make sense. *Could be tho that the guy was telling about what the new way did FOR HIM, not necessarily what it did for her, *in which HE WOULD know more about the effects of doing things a different way, at least for him.


And that kind of thinking is about guaranteed to never see the sheets on fire.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

spose so, but that was 40yrs ago. We guys only talked about that stuff when we were young, teens/20s.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FBB my first lover taught me something invaluable. 
First give the lady the BIG O twice , after that she will think you a god no matter what you do. 
Including rolling over and going back to sleep....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I always wondered why I would roll over and fall asleep afterwards. I finally realized a few years ago, its cause we do all the physical aspects to it.

I also know that its a big plus, if you have active sponsorship at the Y. Couldn't go there but once. Never had anybody go to the Y with me.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That's like forgetting the jelly on a PB&J sandwich.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

LOLOL, FBB. If you are doin' it right then both parties get a good physical workout.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF I am doing it right, then how does BOTH parties get a workout.??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Seems like the udder pardy would have to be (doing it right) also.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im startin to get amazed this post hasn't been pulled by now lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh Boy...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wolf, define x? Is that as in ex spouse, or ex girlfriend, boyfriend?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> FBB my first lover taught me something invaluable.
> First give the lady the BIG O twice , after that she will think you a god no matter what you do.
> Including rolling over and going back to sleep....


FYI, twice is not enough. Three Times a Lady by Kenny Rogers comes to mind right now.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Do we get a sandwich between 2 and 3 ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Wolf, define x? Is that as in ex spouse, or ex girlfriend, boyfriend?


" Spouse" ..former wife or husband.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF I am doing it right, then how does BOTH parties get a workout.??



Lol you have to do your part. 
Part of that is getting both of you in the right Positions for optimum performance.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF I am doing it right, then how does BOTH parties get a workout.??


Dang Bill sex isn't just for making babies. 
If you are doing it right, she will become a very aggressive woman.. Things falling off the walls, things on the night stand flying off, beds breaking. Lol you get the idea?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't believe it. lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think you and the sheets a burnin ought to get together; Set the house on fire lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

WTH Bill..you had a dang book to help you out!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> WTH Bill..you had a dang book to help you out!!


You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND Wofie, Whats that sposed ta meanie, hih hih hih???


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> Do we get a sandwich between 2 and 3 ?


No sandwich, no time for such nonsense like that. LOL. 

There would be other numbers to be counting up to. :buds:



Wolf, I am thinking my answer to that one would only incriminate me in the court of law or love or what ever ya'll call it, so I am pleading the fifth on that one.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Do we get a sandwich between 2 and 3 ?



I often have a sandwich or pop between 2 and three but occasionally I put it off till between 3and4 or 5and 6. 
If I put it off longer than that I just forget it and take the normal meal between 8 and 9.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> I often have a sandwich or pop between 2 and three but occasionally I put it off till between 3and4 or 5and 6.
> If I put it off longer than that I just forget it and take the normal meal between 8 and 9.


Made me think of this song... 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgdufzXvjqw[/ame]


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this still Sex-with the X?? X-Wife------NO WAY----would not even think about it. But----X GF---Hmmmm, maybe. I dated a Woman a few times, but never had sex. I was not looking for sex, looking for a Good Woman---I did not really Like some things about her Her and disliked more about her every time we went out. But the sex part with her----I thought about----might be interesting(nice looking Woman), But decided against going any farther---she seem to be getting attached and I was not interested in a relationship. I told her I was moving on. The next night she sent me a IM and said she really liked me but understood. She hesitated but ask if I would be interested in a no strings attached---one time---going away present----she said she had not dated in years and was interested in getting together for a hour or two----I was not dating anyone and was curious----I said Sure----when? She said Now---I said come on over. I told her the next day I was going to continue looking and she said she was too, but wanted to know if I would allow her to come back over that night---I said sure---bring a Movie---LOL. After about 3 weeks she found someone else and was gone, I felt no lose. I found someone else soon after----------soooooo Sex with the X works out good----some times----LOL


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

@Fire-man, LOL

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGdWmexwJok[/ame]


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

tamarackreg said:


> @Fire-man, LOL


 LOL, I know that song for sure. Do not take the above post the wrong way----I did not go all over town putting out "flames". LOL. I was not the type that even did something like this----without having a committed relationship. But I Have to Admit I did that time and the "fire" came to my door----what was I suppose to do----I did my Job----I put it out!! LOL I am sure she went home that night and others singing the "Fireman" song!!! LOL


----------

